# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Dragon's LD challenges

## Dragonfilms

Here's how this works...ill post below here a challenges or challenges ones that I say are easy,medium,difficult,and hard! These challenges are most near medium. So if you did so post it on A DJ and put at the end with a space
Like this:dragon challenge complete! Or post it on here! I'd love it if you described what happened so what are you waiting for let's do some challenges!

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 1: difficulty medium: become a dragon and ether:terrorize the people OR help the people

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I sort of did it!?

I was outside my parents' house and I transformed into a dragon and started flapping my wings to get in the air. I looked around for the people but I only saw a neighbor. I swooped down and slit him open with my razor sharp claws from belly to throat. All his insides poured out and then I set his house on fire with a mighty fire roar.  ::D:

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 2: become an adventurer and search for an ancient treasure guarded by a elemental giant eagle difficulty: medium

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I love these challenges  ::D:  they're so much fun. I'll definitely try this new one tonight

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge: 3 difficulty: easy-medium: become a space ship captain and pilot your ship to a unknown star/planet to retrieve a device to clean up the nuclear wasteland earth were everyone and everything has gone under ground for some more details msg me :Shades wink:

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 4: easy| find a peaceful place and relax let all worry's go just relax like your in a spa or something

----------


## Sivason

> Challenge 4: easy| find a peaceful place and relax let all worry's go just relax like your in a spa or something



That is actually a very realistic and worth while dream goal. Try this one everyone. It can be very rewarding. Try watching the sky while laying on a hillside.

----------


## Dragonfilms

I always Try my best to make these challenges fun and such any recommended challenges msg me or post it here as the next challenge!

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 5: become a explorer on a unknown planet full of loot and evil people in search of a great unknown alien treasure

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 6: easy-medium| summon a DC and have an epic ADVENTURE!
Btw MSG me if you did a challenge

----------


## Dragonfilms

No ones doing these challenges anymore  :Sad:  oh well  ::|:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I try to do them man, they're hard lol. I like to do easy stuff too. But I've sort of had a one-track mind every time I get a LD lately, haven't remembered what I wanted to do. I'll keep trying though  ::D:

----------


## cuindreamland1

i wanna try to be a dragon!!! but i want to be a nice one haha

----------


## Dragonfilms

Well I was wrong some do them  :tongue2:  alright easy dragon challenge lets see....|challenge: 7 difficulty: easy-medium: become a dragon and become a healing elemental ( most common water, and earth) or another to aid a kingdom (optional: have a hero join your struggle to help them with you) have fun!
P.S I will make another thread to people post there challenge dream

----------


## gab

_*Moved to Lucid challenges in Lucid experiences_

----------


## Scionox

That's some nice challenges  :smiley:  , maybe ill give them a go sometime, though my dream task goal list is huge at the moment, haha.

----------


## Dragonfilms

I want to acknowledge the people who like this and try these I try to keep up with it| challenge 8 (btw if your a brony MSG me I'm a brony to  :wink2:  ) people like the dragons sonlets try another: become a dragon overlords ( basically queen/king of dragons and rule your kingdom and face some challenges your choice of challenge easy-medium-hard depending on your challenges

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 9 easy-medium: as a dragon be in the future but humanoid dragons rule. Go on many quest (3) and gain a loyal friend ( no limits I was joking about 3)

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 10 easy-medium become a powerful wizard and face a evil necromancer, pets allowed.
If your a brony msg me

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 11:special challenge, easy-medium-hard. Be inside the hunger games and be a tribute. Add your own twists or not. But you must go from reaping to the end of the games. Ether you win or lose does't matter. msg your dream, goodbye and may the odds ever be in your favor

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge: 12 easy-medium: become a hero in a world were your house teleported with you into a very curious world but what it looks like and such is your stuff not mine and destroy a evil boss threatening to rule it. You can make custom items or combine items for a bad***er weapon. (Brings and homestuck fan msg me) (msg for homestuck fans; my favorite charter is Dave strider (or his younger brother I get mixed up) basically the bad*** dj kid with John god **** it  I'm just making this sound so ****ing confusing the kid with the ****ing DJ set. (I'm on act 5) cya and msg me and don't screw me over (  ::D: ) high five and goodbye or fistbump your choice)

----------


## Dragonfilms

Challenge 13: hard-medium| okay let's see if I can give a hard one.... Be in a shipwreck and end up on an island with 4 crew mates (shipwrecked plane crash whatever suits you) they all have
Different hobbies an jobs so they can be helpful! Must do: make a shelter, find a alien spaceship, find alien temple (futuristic looking one!) and make op gear ( lightsabers light armor like laser armor) make them however you wish msg me your adventure!!!

----------


## Dragonfilms

Hmm..... Running very low on ideas...... Aha! How about you guys tell what you want included! So ican make a challenge before I stare at my screen thinking! Also all of you are awesome  :smiley:  even
If you don't do these... Your still awesome

-with love dragonfilms (<--joking joking or am I?)

----------


## shire0511

I have an idea. Find your favorite animal and pet/ride/cuddle it.Then take it with you to the zoo and see how it reacts to all the different animals. Or find a pegasus and ride it.  ::D:

----------

